# HiNote Spring Kids



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

On Friday, FF Raffle (Jobi Ace +B x Jobi Amell 7*M) kidded triplets, 2 bucks and 1 doe. Picture Perfect delivery. I sure hope she stamps her milking genetics as well as her coloring :laugh:




























Late Monday afternoon, Tempo (Agape Oaks FC Miracle +B x Flat Rocks Bling Bling) gave me 3 does :leap: One girl will be moonspotted like her sire, and the other two ... well I'm not sure what color(s) they might end up :laugh:




























All are doing GREAT


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What pretty babies! Congratulations on such healthy kids! :leap:


----------



## rkl4570 (Nov 21, 2011)

Aw theyr all so adorable!   Congrats on the 4 :kidred:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice...


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Congratulations! I'm glad they are all doing well and that you had so many girls. Send baby girl wishes my way


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

How cute!!!! A huge congratulations!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

So cute! Great ratios too!! Congrats on the 6 new wiggling butts


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks all,

All the kids are doing wonderfully and moms are being great :clap: and best of all, I will soon have milk again :laugh:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Congrats if i had to have a favorite color pattern it would be a buckskin


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------

